#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Scart naar vga/dvi

## AH

Vraagje, is het mogelijk om van een scart uitgang (digi kabelontvanger) naar een vga of dvi ingang (tft mon) te gaan met een simpel verloop kabeltje.
Ik zie dat er hier en daar dergelijke kabels worden aangeboden, ik heb alleen m'n twijfels of het ook werkt.

----------


## Dikke Foaf

WiKi:
De RGB-implementatie in SCART is vrijwel geheel _compatible_ met de VGA-standaard die in de computerwereld gebruikt wordt. De enige verschillen zijn dat bij SCART de horizontale synchronisatie (terugslag) een vaste frequentie van 15,625 kHz heeft en de verticale synchronisatie tussen 50 en 60 Hz dient te liggen. Bij VGA is de horizontale terugslag variabel, maar minimaal 31 kHz, evenals de verticale terugslag, die minimaal 50 Hz is. Een ander verschil is dat bij SCART beide terugslagsignalen op dezelfde elektrische leiding worden doorgegeven en bij VGA op twee aparte leidingen.





Heb er geen ervaring mee, maar het lijkt dus wel mogelijk.

----------

